# Finally Tried a Sashay Scarf MKd on a Standard.... Thanks to HelgaJr1



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I finally got out of the house and head toward JoAnn's sale this weekend. The first thing I stumbled upon was a cart full of Sashay yarn. That was a sign... LOL, I left with a bag full of these colorful yarns.

Once I got home, I searched in my archive for instructions. I found HelgaJr1's instruction on how to machine knit this scarf. Her instruction didn't need to turn the knitted piece for the scarf to swirl. I tried it but it didn't swirl as much as it did on hers. I'm not sure whether machine knit it on a bulky vs. on a standard KM was the reason of this. A bulky KM has much larger needles; thus, it produces larger stitch which may allow the scarf to swirl a bit more easier. I'm not sure. Even when I stretched the scarf, it didn't swirl as much.

On one of our recent MK group, we also had a demo on making this scarf. The instructions were similar. Her instruction to make the swirl was to use a garter bar and turn the piece at every row. This seemed like alot of work. So, I combined the techniques from HelgaJr1 and from the group's demo.

I hung the loops on 5 needles, using every 4th needle on my standard KM, and manually knit through the yarn. I folded the layers in a fan-fold way, and turn the piece with a mini garter after every 5th row.

Fan-folding the yarn:










After the turn with a garter bar, stitches face the front.










Swirl as it goes...










It worked well and the flat back stitches were hidden. 
Here's the result of my first machine knit ruffled scarf with Sashay yarn.

*Color:* Waltz/Valse. A combination of grey, brown and silver shades. 
*Quantity of yarn:* 1 ball










Looks like I'd be making these for gifts this year.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely! What color did you use? I really like the color combos.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Funny...I started a ruffle scarf today too...also with instructions from HelgaJr1! I am trying one with a Bernat yarn. I was all thumbs to start...but then got the hang of it. I have made a ton of these scarves by hand and they are pretty quick...but this is even better. I kind of like having a flat side to it. :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice Entity, wish I was on your prezzie list.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone 



Mpetrueng said:


> Lovely! What color did you use? I really like the color combos.


Thanks for reminding me to add this information. The color is called Waltz/Valse.



susieknitter said:


> Very nice Entity, wish I was on your prezzie list.


Sue, you need to make a major move to our side of the world and down south to Texas :mrgreen:


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the color information!


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Entity. I too made three of these this weekend but mine have a flat back. So will try the turning of the stiches. To give more fullness I missed a couple of loops between hanging the nxt row. I also used every other needle, using a total of 6 on my standard guage. If I knew how to attach the piccies I would.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Really turned out nice. Thanks for sharing. I to wish I was on your list.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Entity said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entity, if I was younger, fitter and wealthier I'd be there. My daughter is in New York. I could start out there, nip to Kate's, then over to you, and then go to anyone else that would have me. I think I will pack my bag now and make my buddy list up. Beware all. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Job! I have been praying over whether or not to purchase a knitting machine. I have made tons of these scarves, both knitted and crocheted and I really enjoy it. I use the time I spend knitting and crocheting as a way to sit, be still and listen to what God has for me. 

Wow, I guess I just got the answer to my prayer. The knitting machine will have to wait. My time with Him is so much more precious than anything else in this world and though having a KM will make me more productive, I don't think that is what my life should be about. Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this. I was just adding my comments about "my wants", and during this brief message, God revealed "His wants for me. His timing is always perfect.


----------



## 5grandkids (Sep 8, 2012)

What a beautiful scarf. I might have to try to make one also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I never thought of using my machine to make these scarves! Does anyone have Helga's directions? Entity, I'll try yours this evening. I just happen to have a few hanks in my stash.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

So, you place these loops on your machine and slide the bar across as usual and then add the next set of loops? I have a machine, but,as you can tell, I struggle with it and haven't really used it to my best advantage.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Wonderful.
I will be trying this soon! Thanks much. Mary


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is the pattern again ..,you will get a small flat side on the back but it really does not show once you put the scarf on but i also like the idea that Entity came up with ,to turn it every 5 or so rows ..

I used my bulky but any machine would be fine because you only use the needles not the carriage

set your machine up by pushing every third needle out to hang your loops, on a standard machine you might want to use every 4th needle I usually use 5 needles but you can also use any amount you want ,,I have used 4 and 6 before..

the first row you hang is your cast on row you dont need to do anything but hang your loops ,I usually use every other loop.the little end piece you can hang that too so it gets worked in.. I keep a weight on the bottom and that is it... just hang loops ,using your hand push the loops back behind the latch .hang the next row of loops and pull your work forward with your hand (I put my hand behind my work to push forward) and than push back again..it goes really fast...when you get to the end of your yarn leave a little piece and cut it down the middle ...latch off your stitches and pull the little half through the last stitch and tie it off ..good luck
after i take it of the machine i wrap it around my hand to get it to spiral and then hang it up to stretch a bit..once you get used to do it this way it goes really fast ..it takes me 35 to 45 min .....Helga


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. As you can tell, I was wanting to use the carriage. I really would like to know how to work this machine better. I really appreciate the clarity you used in spelling it out to me. Thank you again!


Helgajr1 said:


> Here is the pattern again ..,you will get a small flat side on the back but it really does not show once you put the scarf on but i also like the idea that Entity came up with ,to turn it every 5 or so rows ..
> 
> I used my bulky but any machine would be fine because you only use the needles not the carriage
> 
> ...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Entity said:


> I finally got out of the house and head toward JoAnn's sale this weekend. The first thing I stumbled upon was a cart full of Sashay yarn. That was a sign... LOL, I left with a bag full of these colorful yarns.
> 
> Once I got home, I searched in my archive for instructions. I found HelgaJr1's instruction on how to machine knit this scarf. Her instruction didn't need to turn the knitted piece for the scarf to swirl. I tried it but it didn't swirl as much as it did on hers. I'm not sure whether machine knit it on a bulky vs. on a standard KM was the reason of this. A bulky KM has much larger needles; thus, it produces larger stitch which may allow the scarf to swirl a bit more easier. I'm not sure. Even when I stretched the scarf, it didn't swirl as much.
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to get the instructions and or the link where I could find this for machine knit?? Thanks, Sandra


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
Neat idea. I believe for more swirl, you pick up q 3rd stitch [loop] instead of q 2nd.
Patty S


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

""I really would like to know how to work this machine better""

just keep after it ,,it will get easier ..and there is always KP to answer your questions and like the rest of us ,you will make lots of mistakes BUT you will learn from them ...i had knitting machines seems like forever but i dont get real serious about them ..it is a hobby and i enjoy it ...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Entity - It is lovely!! Ellie


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> So, you place these loops on your machine and slide the bar across as usual and then add the next set of loops? I have a machine, but,as you can tell, I struggle with it and haven't really used it to my best advantage.


No carriage used. You move the needles by hand.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

You can use the Intarsia Carriage, but not the regular carriage to knit the scarves.
Patty S


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does Walmart sell this kind of yarn ??? Just wondering..I've never seen it or rather never even heard of it...Walmart it the only store around here that is close...all others is like an hour away...Thanks, Sandra


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Does Walmart sell this kind of yarn ??? Just wondering..I've never seen it or rather never even heard of it...Walmart it the only store around here that is close...all others is like an hour away...Thanks, Sandra


I haven't seen it at Walmart. Craft stores and yarn stores have them.

The yarn I used was Red Heart Boutique Sashay. There are other brands that make them too such as Patons, Premier Starbella, etc.

Here's what the yarn looks like:
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-sashay When knitting, you open up the yarn and the net structure will reveal.

They are also sold online in many stores.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

For those of you that are in the *US* and would like to purchase this type of yarn...

JoAnn online store is currently having a 25% discount of this yarn, $3.74/ball. Plus, you can use this coupon code for free shipping if you spend a minimum of $35: *FKES315*. State Tax applies if JoAnn store is located in your state. I'm not sure how long is the 25% off would last but the free shipping coupon ends on November 10th.

Here's the link: http://www.joann.com/red-heart-boutique-sashay-yarn/zprd_11329448a/ You will see a video window, on its right side, there's an arrow to scroll down. You will see the different colors to select and add to the cart for purchasing.

Now you won't need to go to the store, the order will be deliver to your home.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Entity, if I was younger, fitter and wealthier I'd be there. My daughter is in New York. I could start out there, nip to Kate's, then over to you, and then go to anyone else that would have me. I think I will pack my bag now and make my buddy list up. Beware all. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Sue, you've reminded me of this lady that I've recently had the preveledge to meet. We belonged to another forum. Some of us on that forum decided to have a gathering to meet one another. This lady made a special trip from another state to be with us. Along her way, to and from, she and her husband stopped along to meet other members in the forum. In the past 15 years or so, she had met over 200 members all over the US. She's sure a special lady and she gives the best hug.

Sue, forget about your health, let your mind take over your body. Buy a boat and sail out this way. We'd be glad to have you anytime .

By the way, was your daughter safe from Sandy's storm path?


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I Mkd my sashay into a base of worsted weight. Makes a heavy warm winter scarf.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Entity said:


> lilfawn83 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Walmart sell this kind of yarn ??? Just wondering..I've never seen it or rather never even heard of it...Walmart it the only store around here that is close...all others is like an hour away...Thanks, Sandra
> ...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> I Mkd my sashay into a base of worsted weight. Makes a heavy warm winter scarf.


Can you please tell me how you did that, with regular yarn ??? Please, Thanks, Sandra
It would save some time and money...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Walmart does carry Red Heart Sashay yarn. That is where I buy all of mine. They only carry about 9 of the 22 colors that Red Heart has though.


lilfawn83 said:


> ksojerio said:
> 
> 
> > I Mkd my sashay into a base of worsted weight. Makes a heavy warm winter scarf.
> ...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I found it @ Walmart...Wow !!! Expensive...But I wanted it...It was a little over $4.00 in WV...Glad they had it, now I can try to make one...Thanks


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It is $4.97 in Southwest VA.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> It is $4.97 in Southwest VA.


Expensive ain't it ??? For such a small skein...What part of Va. are you??? I used to live in Bassett, Sanville...Worked in Martinsville..Sometimes I miss being there..I have alot of family there tho so I can still visit...


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

WalMart will have a yarn sale in conjunction with Black Friday. Look at their ad on fatwallet.com.

To knit sashay onto a worsted scarf:

Cast on and knit 4 rows of worsted yarn.
Hang loops from sashay evenly spaced across needles in work. I think I hung abt 6 loops,(1 loop every 6th st,) over 36 sts. Thereabouts.

Knit 1 row of worsted and that will catch the sashay into to scarf base. 

Knit 4 rows of worsted.


Skip 3 loops of sashay and hang next loop on the end of the last worsted row worked. Equally space the remaing 5 loops over the row of needles. Repeat.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> WalMart will have a yarn sale in conjunction with Black Friday. Look at their ad on fatwallet.com.
> 
> To knit sashay onto a worsted scarf:
> 
> ...


Thank You, I will try this...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty Scarf Entity.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Kate 



Entity said:


> For those of you that are in the *US* and would like to purchase this type of yarn...
> 
> JoAnn online store is currently having a 25% discount of this yarn, $3.74/ball. Plus, you can use this coupon code for free shipping if you spend a minimum of $35: *FKES315*. State Tax applies if JoAnn store is located in your state. I'm not sure how long is the 25% off would last but the free shipping coupon ends on November 10th.
> 
> ...


Reminding: Today is the last day to take advantage of the free shipping from JoAnn. $3.74/ball is one of the best deal I've seen around.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am in Wise County, VA. Way down. One hour from Kingsport, TN.


lilfawn83 said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > It is $4.97 in Southwest VA.
> ...


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a bulky and would like to try a scarf. I tried doing the push needle way, but found I'd just as soon hand knit as do that. How do I use my intarcia carriage?


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Maxine,
Basically, the Intarsia Carriage knits yarns that are just laid across the needles. It is not threaded. Latches need to be open.
It has been a LONG time since I used mine, but those are the basics.
Patty S


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

lilfawn83 said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > It is $4.97 in Southwest VA.
> ...


Unless it's on sale the Sashay is 5.99 or 6.99 a ball here in Canada.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Weegie said:


> lilfawn83 said:
> 
> 
> > shayfaye said:
> ...


Wow...Why is it so expensive??? Maybe someone can make there own, maybe by knitting a lace...I don't know, just thinkin...


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I am in Wise County, VA. Way down. One hour from Kingsport, TN.
> 
> 
> lilfawn83 said:
> ...


Have you tried to shop for it on line at JoAnn, Fabric & craft.Just checked they have it in 14 colors at $4.99. Jo-Ann also has coupons that would help bring price down. Also shows how to knit with the Sashay. Good luck. I usually go to store cause I can also use my coupons from my other local crafts stores like Micheals and Hobby Lobby. Good luck.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

What size balls are these, over here it cost £6+ for a 150grm ball and that's from a shop that sells stuff slightly cheaper than your standard LYS. I thought this expensive too. But it does make a full length scarf.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

100 g and 30 yds over here


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I guess your all's isn't too bad a price, since its a half times more yarn.


----------

